# Advice on where to live



## Stu192 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi - Have just arrived in AD and am starting to look for 2 bed apartment in or close to downtown area. I have a few questions about the process and the places I have been looking and hoped a few people might be able to offer some advice, so here goes?

1. So far I have approached the leasing agent within the development directly - basically cos I could just turn up and view on spec, plus the few estate agents I contacted haven't been very responsive at all. But is it better to have an agent acting on your behalf or not? Do you avoid the commission fees or just end up paying it directly to the developer's agent instead? What would people advise?

2. Are the prices negotiable or not? Should I make a lower offer than the asking price first of all...or is this one of the benefits of having an agent act on your behalf? 

3. The properties I have seen so far have tended to show me apartments right at the top of my budget...perhaps not surprisingly...but the prices seem higher than those I see on sites like bayut or property finder - do the same apartments appear in different places at different rental rates, are the developer's agents trying to charge more..or is it just they are showing me the most expensive on their books?

4. So far I have narrowed my choices down to the following, but I have a few questions that perhaps residents can help with?

- Al Reem (Sky/Sun Tower) - I heard that the utility bills are much higher on Al Reem..is this true? Also can anyone tell me the approx monthly utility and AC bills at these properties (based on 2 bed apt)

- Etihad Towers - I have read about the issues with mould etc cos of the windows not opening - is it that bad? How much of an issue is it if the windows won't open. Also what are the monthly bills like for utilities, maintenance, AC etc?

- Nation Towers - same question as above re: monthly bills - is there much to choose between Nation Towers or Etihad Towers?

- Marasy - Any comments/advice from existing residents. Really like these apartments but little seems to be written about them on blogs etc, I guess cos they are so new. If anyone has any thoughts please let me know

- Rihan Heights - I'm told by the leasing agent there are no 2 bed apartments available until Oct/Nov but if anyone knows differently please let me know as these looked promising so its disappointing if they are full (but perhaps not unexpected if they are that good!)

- Saadiyat Beach Residence - These look like a pleasant alternative to the city blocks and Saadiyat looks like it will be really nice once much of the development is complete but I hear its really quiet. Is no-one living there yet? Does it really feel that isolated? What are the apartments like to live in? 

That's it for now...any advice much appreciated as its all quite bewildering at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

1 and 2 beds are always in very high demand. you do usually have to go through an agent, or the bank, they will not negotiate, and you will still have to pay commission, unfortunately thats how it is in uae 5% normally. never give your top budget they will always show you more expensive, and say oh sorry the cheaper ones have just been let etc.


----------

